# Falcon em??



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

What is an orange Falcon EM in fair condition worth? Parts I've never heard of before.
It's a 4/10 in trems of condition. I believe it's a 1973, although I have yet to see it in peson.


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

You in the UK or US? In any case, 50 quid or 50 dollars seems to be the going rate for any bicycle that pedals and goes (pretty much) in a straight line. Add 5 to 9 dollars in Merckx nostalgia surcharge and you have your price.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Falcon made tons of them, they are often on EBay UK. 

$100 absolute max.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm in the States and I seem to agree with the price guessing. Thank you!


----------

